# New hunting pic's



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I shot these two yesterday using my hts whith 1 " × 8.5 " single theraband gold with 12mm lead


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good bag! Man, will those be good eating.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Definitely I can taste them all ready


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great job !


----------



## lawnranger (Jun 4, 2013)

I was very pleased to shoot my first rabbit its the gutting and skinning that got me, i had never prepared a rabbit for the pot before so i ended up with a right mess,so how do you prepare a rabbit for the pot.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

lawnranger said:


> I was very pleased to shoot my first rabbit its the gutting and skinning that got me, i had never prepared a rabbit for the pot before so i ended up with a right mess,so how do you prepare a rabbit for the pot.


Run the knife up its belly. Pull the guts out. Chop the feet and head off. Pinch the skin on its back and cut an incision with the knife. Hands on either side of the incision. Pull away from each other until the skin pulls over its front and hind legs. Chop its tail off, all done


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice take  You must really enjoy living in a place with accessible small game.


----------

